
'The housing bust appears bigger than the boom' even after 7 years of recovery - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/even-after-recovery-the-housing-bust-appears-bigger-than-the-boom-2016-12
======
eli_gottlieb
Ok? At some point, supply and demand have to meet. We've got too much supply
of McMansions in suburbs, too little supply of two-bedroom apartments in
cities.

If your investment was to buy an existing asset and sit on it collecting rent
or capital-gains without putting in improvements or finding a customer, you
made a bad investment.

